# Pils Malt-jw Vs Weyermann Vs ?



## MCWB (13/12/04)

Hi guys,

I'm at the stage where I'd like to better understand the contribution of similar malts to a beer. Ale malts I'm ok with, but I was wondering if anyone has done side-by-side comparisons of various pilsener malts? Is there a discernable difference between Joe White, Hoepfner, Weyermann and anyone else's pilsener malt? Any input would be appreciated!

Cheers! :chug:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (13/12/04)

I like the Weyermann Bamberg Pils, but would always do a step mash with it.

The Joe White stuff is good if using lots of adjuncts

Jovial Monk


----------



## Jazman (13/12/04)

i have used the weyermans pils with no probs and with out a step mash and the ones with a mid floc yeast was clear and the one with the low floc yeast a bit cloudy .
But if you wanted to a short protien rest be okay buy since its a highly modified malt i dont see a need to step mash it


----------



## Gerard_M (13/12/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> I like the Weyermann Bamberg Pils, but would always do a step mash with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jovial Monk


JM wrote
The Joe White stuff is good if using lots of adjuncts

I have never used any adjuncts & get through truckloads of the Joe Whites Pils with pretty good results. Even when doing 25litre batches I get results out of this product. I can't wait to get the chance to use the Powell's Malt that is sitting downstairs. If it gets results and is a good price I might use more of it.Doc how did you go with the Powells?
I have always felt that local grain gets the job done as well as if not better than imported stuff.
Cheers
Gerard
I need a lesson in how to use that quote box thing


----------



## Weizguy (21/12/04)

Massa G,

U seem to have a grasp of the "quote box thing". Just click the quote box and edit he quote.
Done well, lad. Time for a beer. Aye, I.

R U busy in the last week of January? May need to take an expedition to ze pub. Wouldn't want to be a bother, but prob will be when I get there. It's the Dutch blood u C?


----------



## MCWB (21/12/04)

Thanks for your input everyone, seems likw I'll stick with JW for the moment then, as it's significantly cheaper.


----------

